# Marketing Strategies



## CaptainDorsey (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys, this is my first time posting on here, and I want to thank everyone who posts on here! I learned a lot from these forums. I was wondering if anyone could share marketing strategies that worked for them. I'm looking to do something different than what I'm doing (social media ads, having friends post pics, etc). My store is www.QuindecimRed.com if anyone is interested.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have any useful suggestions on marketing your brand ... unless you could do some designs that incorporate an element of popular culture that people are actively searching for online (pro/anti-Trump, for example). I know (first hand) that it is difficult to get found when you are selling something people are not specifically looking for.

That said, your site looks nice, and I like the panda logo. However, the panda does not work when you reverse the color field. You should have a second version for printing on dark garments where the lines of the panda are the garment color in a solid white box of ink. Some designs work reversed, many don't.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

For marketing purpose i use social media channel like facebook and twitter.I have facebook page in that am uploading all my works regarding tshirts.and i use business card for my local clients.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think Quindecim is your own brand.

For branding your business also start Google Adwords, Remarketing, display network ads and also Google Shopping. It will help you to build a brand.

You have already run social media paid ads so no comment on that, but make your website SEO friendly.

You can also join local academy function and advertise the brand by banner ads or sponsorship etc.

Hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainDorsey (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok thanks for the feedback. I will try that out! I thought about the designs based on current events. Haven't really came up with anything yet


----------



## CaptainDorsey (Apr 26, 2015)

brushyourideas said:


> I think Quindecim is your own brand.
> 
> For branding your business also start Google Adwords, Remarketing, display network ads and also Google Shopping. It will help you to build a brand.
> 
> ...


Google ad words. I've been seeing that in the forums a lot. I will look into that. Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Google Adwords are overpriced, and have become extremely ineffective.

The BEST bang for your buck in terms of marketing right now currently is Facebook.

In a few years, it too will be overpriced, so you need to get in NOW before that happens.

Learn the way FB advertising works, and you won't need to spend a dime anywhere else. It's not easy to start, but once you get it down, you'll be kicking yourself that you didn't start sooner.

Google articles and websites that tell you what you need to do, and how best to set up your ads.


----------



## CaptainDorsey (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm running a instagram ad right now and it's kind of a dud so far. But I will look into fb ads and how to do them right. Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

CaptainDorsey said:


> I'm running a instagram ad right now and it's kind of a dud so far. But I will look into fb ads and how to do them right. Thanks!


Yes, Instagram advertising is much different, although you can run simultaneous ads on both platforms.

There is nothing like building your audience on FB, putting your ads right in the faces of people that you KNOW are your target market and doing it right in their timeline.

Then you add in the fact that you can see how they engage with your ad and your brand by the likes/shares/comments, FB advertising is amazing, and the cost (if done right) can be VERY inexpensive.

You decide how much you want to spend and how many people you want to reach. Some shopping carts like Shopify integrate directly in FB and people don't even have to leave FB to buy from you.

You can have people in your direct target market engage with your brand for as little as 6 cents per engagement if you've built your ad audience properly.

That's what makes it the best bang for the buck. It's digital word of mouth every time someone like/shares/comments on your ad.


----------



## pixelsprinting (Mar 20, 2017)

Although new here, this kind of plays into what I've done in the past in building a separate Teespring and Shopify business and figured I could give some info.

Right now marketing is best done through Facebook/Instagram Ads, Instagram Influencer marketing, and Bing and I'll leave out Google as mentioned before it's now overpriced. 

You'll will want to have your site both SEO friendly, and mobile responsive.

When it comes to Facebook/Instagram Ads you'll want to study the Audience Insight's tool within Facebook Business and also the differences between PPE(Paid Post Engagement) as well as WTC(Website Traffic Conversion) and also how to use the Facebook Pixel to incorporate into your site.

Instagram Influencer marketing can be the cheapest because it's all governed by the Influencer you're contacting and not controlled by Instagram(Facebook). If you pay an influencer with 100k followers say $50 for a 24hr post and a link to your site in their bio, and a typical post for that Influencer has around 2k to 5k likes and over 100 comments that's a large amount of followers that can be sent your way for very little money rather it's to your site as well as to your Instagram Page. (This is good if you are starting a brand). (Disclaimer it's not always that simple.)

Bing on the other hand has gained a lot of traffic and according to some poles is beginning to beat out Google when it comes to visitors. You can treat Bing the same way as Google Adwords doing proper SEO and researching those long tail keywords.

I am by no means a guru but have tried and failed a lot and have no issues sharing my experiences.


----------



## kristry (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi there,
Also, do offline marketing like poster distribution, billboards advertising, street wash advertising etc along with online advertising. I suggest you should go for both online and offline marketing at the same time.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

kristry said:


> Hi there,
> Also, do offline marketing like poster distribution, billboards advertising, street wash advertising etc along with online advertising. I suggest you should go for both online and offline marketing at the same time.


Offline is the past. 

I keep trying to tell people this, and the ones that listen do well. Those that don't waste their time with offline.

There is nothing that you can get offline that you can't get online. The difference is offline costs you either more money, or more time.

If you do online right (low cost, low time commitment), you won't have time to do any offline, because you'll be too busy filling orders.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Offline is the past.
> 
> I keep trying to tell people this, and the ones that listen do well. Those that don't waste their time with offline.
> 
> ...


For someone trying to promote their own line of T-shirts, like me, I would tend to agree with you. For someone in a brick and mortar shop selling printing services, I think local flyers, and the like, can be of use.

In general, I think we would all benefit from more clarity as to what type of business a question/answer is aimed at. Kristy's answer might not have taken that into account.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

NoXid said:


> In general, I think we would all benefit from more clarity as to what type of business a question/answer is aimed at. Kristy's answer might not have taken that into account.


I agree.

But, I think it was obvious from the OP's post about their brand and the link to their site as to what type of business it was aimed at.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, 

There are many ways to promote your business, you have any online business, first your site should be SEO friendly and check error in webmaster to avoid the index or crawl error under the Google guideline. This all includes on-page SEO. Meta tags, image optimization, alt tag, sitemap, robots.txt and so on.

After On- Page optimization, you can start off-page activity for your site. recently there are only few activity working which includes local business listing, guest posting, ect.. 

If you want to explore your products in the world and drive more visitors to your website then you can do guest post for the same. you can approach the bloggers related to your industries and ask them to post your content on that blog or site. 


you can try Adword for branding your clothing apparels business, initially you can try CPM bidding means that you pay based on the number of impressions (times your ads are shown) that you receive on the Google Display Network. This would be very fast brand promotion.

I hope this will help you for your website.

Thanks!


----------



## Chelsreneeh (Apr 11, 2017)

Have you tried email marketing? I think we forget that email is still great for marketing. MailChimp also allows you to advertise on Facebook now with lookalike audiences. Instagram ads and Facebook ads can be extremely targeted to make sure you are only hitting your target market.

Also, video is king in the content world, even if its just slide shows. I'm not sure the types of garments you're creating, but what about shows? I see a lot of people doing bridal shows now for bachelorette shirts, bridal robes, cups, etc. 

Also, think about Etsy. I do agree, Google AdWords is very expensive. SEO optimization on your site can go a long way!


----------



## BrendaPhoto (Jan 6, 2017)

Now that Street washing is cool! What a great idea.


----------



## alice28 (May 24, 2017)

You can share your pictures on social media platform such as Facebook, Twitter and Instagram that will help in brand recognition. And you can also try SEO and PPC services which is also a good marketing strategy followed by many these days to promote their work.


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

Unless you have a storefront, my opinion is that Facebook ads are more value for the money than Google ads.


----------



## alice28 (May 24, 2017)

Yes, Facebook ads are more value of money if you don't have any website


----------

